
Trip report: Winter ISO C++ Standards Meeting (Kona) - jjuhl
https://herbsutter.com/2019/02/23/trip-report-winter-iso-c-standards-meeting-kona/
======
beached_whale
I am really excited about things like operator<=> which with a compare like
interface will allow the creation of all the comparison operators. This is a
lot of boilerplate that won't be needed any longer. Also, it has sane defaults
so you can get them without doing anything in many cases.

Also, Non-Type Class Template Arguments. Finally strings and other things in
template arguments. This will allow for some really neat things like CTRE
[https://compile-time.re](https://compile-time.re) which generates optimizes
regex at compile time instead of constructing them at runtime. Also allowing
the optimizer to do its magic( match<"regex here>">( "Some string" ) is the
syntax). Using the type system to describe parsers will allow for really clean
code for such a common task. Dealing with input.

